# native American rights versusmy rights



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

sidehill said:


> The next day I contacted a Oregon State Police game officer and told him what took place.He informed methat I could have been arrested for hunting over a bait. He further stated that I was putting myself at riskof being harrassed or worse by hunting on former tribal land andshould have known better. I have hunted this National Forest land since 1559 and have never heard of such baloney I also live on former tribal land. I feel my rights are being trampledon here. Any thoughts? comments?


Well. There is being right and there is being worse.

You are probably right in both counts.
Take a camera pic of the unused barrel and you have 'proof' it is not being actively used. Also ask how far from 'garbage' you need to be to avoid being guilty by association.

FORMER is the key word to your second issue. If it is public land, then you have as much right as anyone else to be there. 

But in reality, the woods are big.
People get 'lost' in them everyday and why risk it?

Sometimes we have to lick our chops and avoid a situation where we might be right, but we end up wronged.


----------



## Yellowfin (Mar 6, 2007)

Since 1559? Man, you MUST be a shaman! I need to eat what you're eating!


----------



## sidehill (Mar 18, 2006)

Hey Yellowfin, I generally eat large elk steaks . I guess I should eat more brain food, and proofread my typing. I meant to say I have been hunting and living around here since 1959,all the while believing public land meant the public has full acess to it. I have had very good sucess in those years so I cant complain too much


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

if someone had a loaded gun that close pointed at my pistol would have been out fast and i would have left immedietly with my pistol locked and loaded they d no business doing that u were doing nothing wrong i dont care if it used to be there land exactly key word there is it USED to be there land and know its not and as long as its public land u have every right as they do to be there 
so happy hunting and i hope u dont see those jerks ever again


----------



## x-shocker (Jan 25, 2007)

sidehill said:


> The next day I contacted a Oregon State Police game officer and told him what took place.He informed methat I could have been arrested for hunting over a bait. He further stated that I was putting myself at riskof being harrassed or worse by hunting on former tribal land andshould have known better. I have hunted this National Forest land since 1559 and have never heard of such baloney I also live on former tribal land. I feel my rights are being trampledon here. Any thoughts? comments?


Write a complaint letter to your state game commisioner. This game officer is a waste of your valuable tax dollars.


----------



## Death Blow (Sep 3, 2007)

sidehill said:


> I have hada slow season so far, so I was exited to find a smoking hot elk wallow day before yesterday. I set up over it in my treestand expecting some action. I git more action than I wanted when about 6 pm two native Americans came in, one carryong a bow and the other a rifle.After walkinf all over the site they loudly accused me of hunting over a bear bait.There is a bait barrell about 30 yards behind where I was, nor within my sight, that has been there for two years at least. I knew the barrell was there, but had never seen it baited. Baiting bear in Oregon is not legal for non-natives. I informed the two that I was bot hunting bear, but I was hunting over an active wallow for elk. The fellow with the rifle held it at the ready, very close to pointing at me. After some jawing back and forth, they left in the direction of my truck, soon I heard two rifle shots so I promptly got down and left the area. This is on National Forest land that the Klamath Tribe sold about 50 years ago. The next day I contacted a Oregon State Police game officer and told him what took place.He informed methat I could have been arrested for hunting over a bait. He further stated that I was putting myself at riskof being harrassed or worse by hunting on former tribal land andshould have known better. I have hunted this National Forest land since 1559 and have never heard of such baloney I also live on former tribal land. I feel my rights are being trampledon here. Any thoughts? comments?


I just want to ask you to refrain from political correctness. I assume you were born here in America which makes you a native American just as everyone else born in this country. You are talking about Amercian Indians. If it's a National Forrest then you are within your rights to hunt there. As a bit of advice though next time I would take a pistol with me.


----------

